# best type of long line?



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

So, Sherlock is now 7 months old and has become completely deaf to "come" or his whistle. Not all the time, but whenever we're somewhere more exciting than the local park. 

He just runs around madly, sniffing and digging everywhere, and ignores our calls - he doesn't even look up at us, in fact I think he's so intent upon his exploring that he actually doesn't really hear us. He's oblivious to treats when we're out.

So we're obviously going to have to get him a long line of some kind until we've got him recalling again, but I'm clueless about which type would be best.

Can someone recommend one, or a type? I don't know whether to go with a very very long flexi lead (if such a thing exists) or just a very long normal lead. I don't particularly want to have to lug a big heavy lead around with me, particularly since I walk him with my work bag and in my work clothes on weekday lunchtimes so it's difficult for me to carry much else and handle him at the same time.

Any advice?


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not keen on flexi leads, I think it's too easy for dogs to get tangled in them (your own and other who come nearby) but if you plump for this type go for the ribbed lead not the string one which IMO are so dangerous.

We have lunge lines for horses for the boys - far chunkier than the typical training lines and have proper comfortable handles. They really aren't that heavy but do get slightly heavier when it's wet outside as obviously they drag on the ground and absorb moisture.


----------



## snaps (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a 10 metre long line which I much prefer to an extending lead. 

It is simply a length of strong soft light webbing stuff with a clip on one end and no loop on the other. I hold it looped up like a lasso and play it out as needed. I met someone the other day who has a 50 ft one and ties it round his waist.

I use it on our terrier who can easily become deaf on walks. It's easier on my hands, it can be disentangled from trees, other dog leads etc more easily because you can pull it straight through which you can't with an extender. Also, I hate the bone shaking thunk of an extender when it reaches its limit. I like to see what's happening!

Most people I know, including my husband, prefer an extending lead though.


----------



## snaps (Jan 21, 2011)

PS to my previous post. It's very light. I have a medium handbag sized bag for carring dog stuff and I hardly know the difference between carrying the line in it or not. Mine is called a Clix but they're known as long lines or training leads. Mine cost around a tenner a year or so ago and is still going strong. It does get very dirty as sometimes I let our dog take the lead and we go where she wants to but it washes and dries easily.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I have used both, for several months each, while trying to nail Dex's recall.

I found a long Flexi easier and more effective. You can get an 8 meter one, all tape, which is very robust. The trick is never to let the dog be right at the end of it, because if he then lunges....

I found the Flexi really helped with the recall because when my Lab ignored my command, I could easily and gently get his attention with a small tug on the Flexi.

With the long line, I was always getting it tangled around trees....other dogs....people......::: Also, my dog could still go zooming off after other dogs if I wasn't swift enough to step on the end of the long line. If I kept hold of it, both Dex and I would keep tripping over it and also as he's very strong he could still yank it clean out of my hands.

So my vote goes to the 8 meter Flexi. Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

50 FT TRAINING / TRACKING DOG LEAD - LARGE - BLACK | eBay

This is the exact lead i use for my SBT. I attach it to his flexi to allow him even greater length as i found the 50ft a bit too short for my and his needs. But im too cheap to invest in the 100ft, and tbh, it would be far too heavy to lug about, especially when wet.

I personally HATE long lines with a passion. All the faffing about adds a good 30 mins to my walk, its covered it some form of sh!t constantly, and stinks to high heaven, and ive only had it two weeks.

However, until they invent a 100ft extendable, we shall carry on using it to make the fat one happy. Certainly does it job, and after getting over the initial stuggle of getting him to drag it along (after 12 years of never putting any tension on his lead, he wasn't sure what to do) he seems quick happy on it, and it enables him to go the speed and distance he likes.

FYI, if your dog doesnt walk well on a short lead, it won't walk well on a long line or extendable, so if he has a habit of pulling or lunging you MUST use a harness without fail.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

springfieldbean said:


> So, Sherlock is now 7 months old and has become completely deaf to "come" or his whistle. Not all the time, but whenever we're somewhere more exciting than the local park.
> 
> He just runs around madly, sniffing and digging everywhere, and ignores our calls - he doesn't even look up at us, in fact I think he's so intent upon his exploring that he actually doesn't really hear us. He's oblivious to treats when we're out.
> 
> ...


One that doesn't burn your fingers or is going to break and is easily washable. But please get advice on how to use it from pro. it's not just a matter of putting a long line on and away you go. They need to be used as a training aid and watching someone adept is really useful.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Great, thanks for your replies. I'm going to do some more thinking about exactly how we'll be training him and how much length we'll need. I'm inclined to go with a flexi, but may need more length.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Gloves

Harness - NEVER fit a long line to a headcollar or collar, if they go bombing off and then stop at the end you will give them the equivalent of whip lash.

Plastic coated washing line.

Does not get wet and heavy and smelly.
Does not need washing
Does not get tangled up in undergrowth
Is light
Wipes clean and dry

Put knot in end if your dog is a runner.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Gloves
> 
> Harness - NEVER fit a long line to a headcollar or collar, if they go bombing off and then stop at the end you will give them the equivalent of whip lash.
> 
> ...


lol...not just me then...I tried a long line.....and a flexi lead which I do use occasionally now Penny is older but when she was a pup it was a bright pink washing line and a huge open space....in fact i still have the line an often cut bits off it for other jobs i need it for ...it was our best friend when trainng penny


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate long lines. I find them dangerous as you can't reel them in quickly so if you come across people or cyclists, its very easy to trip them up. I also found other dogs got tangled in the line too, which is obviously very dangerous.

I use a 8m flexi and I love it. I'm buying a 5m tape flexi today so walks when we don't need the extra length as 8m flexi are heavy and large. But I've used it for around a year and I haven't had anyone get tangled in the lead. Its much easier to control because you can reel your dog in quickly. This means if you see a cyclist or a walker, you can recall and the line reels in by itself and you can walk safely alongside the cyclist or walker on a short lead within a few seconds, whereas a long line takes ages to reel in and not have any of the line dragging along the ground which could trip other people up.

I would always choose a branded Flexi lead over a long line.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the 50ft lead from ebay too - never had any worries with it getting tangled up with other leads/dogs (my other dog is an expert and just jumps out of the way (he's off lead)). It's fab - would be good to have an extendable one that you could reel in but have found the long line fine to handle.


----------

